

Trello X, A Unofficial Mac OS X App for Trello - ingve
http://lingsdesigns.com/trellox/

======
xxdesmus
Might be nice, but the site looks extremely sketchy with zero details about
the app you'd like me to download and run on my computer.

Sorry, not gonna happen.

------
nightmiles
Screenshots? Details?

Trello is already quite a good UI on its own. What benefits do I get for
trusting your app with access to my account?

